# Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin TSS 400rt 4cell 400ton 2 tổ hợp



## quangtc0004 (26/10/20)

Tháp giải nhiệt 400RT, *tháp giải nhiệt vuông* 400RT, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 400RT*4Cell - 2tổ hợp - Là Hệ thống gồm 4 tháp giải nhiệt tashin 400RT * 2 tổ hợp tạo thành một hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt 3200rt.





Tháp giải nhiệt tashin TSS400, 400rt, 400ton

Chúng ta có thể hiểu như sau : Tháp 400rt*4cell là một tháp giải nhiệt lớp được kết nối 4 tháp 400rt thành 1 tổ hợp, bao gồm 4 quạt, với tổng công suất 1 tổ hợp là 1600rt.

* Thông số kỹ thuật của tháp giải nhiệt vuông 400*4cell, tháp giải nhiệt tashin 400rt, 400ton, 1600ton, 2 tổ hợp là thiết bị bao gồm 2 tổ hợp 1600ton=3200rt, 3200ton
- Kích thước ( dài, rộng, cao ) : 14500 mm, 5500mm, 3823mm
- Trọng lượng khô 6420kg, Trọng lượng khi hoạt động 14180kg
- Đường ống ra : 8*DN200 , Đường ống vào: 16*DN125
- Khả năng làm mát: 6240000 kcal/Hr
- Công suất động cơ: 4*11kW , 4*15Hp
- Lưu lượng gió: 10400 m3/phút
- Lưu lượng nước: 20800 l/phút
- Khung, giá đỡ, được gia công thép hình và được mạ kẽm nhúng nóng, theo tiêu chuẩn Mỹ, Nhật, Hàn Quốc .
- Xuất xứ: Taiwan

Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh là nhà nhập khẩu và cung cấp Thap giai nhiệt nước (hay còn gọi tháp giải nhiệt , cooling tower hoặc tháp làm mát nước 400RT). Tháp giải nhiệt nước là thiết bị được sử dụng rộng rãi trong công nghiệp Khu công nghiệp. Tháp giải nhiệt nước TASHIN 400RT là chủng loại tháp giải nhiệt công suất lớn, rất được Khách hàng trong và ngoài nước ưa chuộng và sử dụng.





Tổ hợp tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN TSS 400RT *4cell* 2tổ hợp

*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* là thiết bị làm giảm nhiệt độ của nước, giảm xả thải, tiết kiệm được chi phí sản xuất và thân thiện với môi trường.

[VIDEO]



Hướng dẫn lắp tháp giải nhiệt vuông Tashin

*Quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy bơm nước tháp giải nhiệt vui lòng liên hệ với Xương Minh để được tư vấn kể thuật và lựa chọn những biện pháp thi công hiệu suất cao và thời gian thực hiện ngắn*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* nhận thầu và thi công lắp đặt thiết bị *máy bơm nước* , tháp giải nhiệt, bảo trì duy tu và bảo dưỡng hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt.

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower Quý khách có nhu cầu sử dụng Tháp giải nhiệt tashin TSS 400RT*4Cell*2tổ hợp xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi để mua hàng và báo giá sản phẩm :

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 9, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com* - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
*Website 1*: *www.motorteco.vn* *Website 2*: *www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

